
What it’s like to run Google’s $2B venture capital fund - prostoalex
http://qz.com/399232/what-its-like-to-run-googles-2-billion-venture-capital-fund/
======
comrade1
The Harvard endowment is $36B. When you get to that level you can force change
in governments through investment policies.

------
raverbashing
Am I the only one that's reading "2Bi" and thinking "but that's barely the
size of a big company these days"?

At least it's keeping the numbers sustainable, I guess

~~~
hooo
That is $2B in investable capital. This is much different than a company's
market cap and is on the larger side for a venture fund. A company worth a $2B
does not have $2B in the bank.

~~~
raverbashing
You're right, they would invest, let's say 100M in a company and end up with a
2B valuation.

